# Thomas & Herd's track gauge?



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I didn't know where else to put this, but the small Thomas the tank engines are usually run indoors, sooo....

I found a blue Thos tank (?) set at a garage sale for $10. Eight, really. But I looked at the engine's wheel spacing and couldn't decide if it was HO or O gauge or what. The seller stated that she would rather I not take it out of the box to look at the tracks, which were advertised as broken.

I don't know much about these Thomas things, as they don't do for my RR plans. All I can tell you was the box seemed to be about 2" thick, the wheel gauge looked somewhere bigger than HO and smaller than O. But I was tired when I finally found it.

Opinions welcome.

Les


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Thomas & Herd's track gauge?*

What is the brand on the box, as far as track going Thomas, the Bachmann and Hornby are the first ones that come to mind.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

they have been made in ho,o and g


but if it is O gauge it is ment for 3 rail track and will have rollers in the center on the bottom


the HO ones where OO but run on ho track just the scale was a little bigger .....


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

*RE: Thomas & Herd's track gauge?*

If it's a relatively new set, made by Bachmann, I'd say it's HO based on the box thickness. If so, they're not bad little models. Same wheels as the Spectrum 2-8-0, but with a tiny open frame motor more suited to N scale. I have 2 - one to stay as Thomas, and another to be kitbashed into something else one of these days.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Garrett:

I wasn't allowed to take the thing out of the box. It was a modern blue-colored box with the 'cellophane' window, so all I could see was the engine and the two passenger cars, 'Annabelle' and some other 'bell'. Spoked wheels, which is what initially attracted my attention.

I probably should have picked it up for parts, but I'm leery of sellers who won't let me inspect a potential purchase.

Thanks for the input.

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Scott:

Thanks for the info. As I said to Garrett, I probably should've picked it up for parts, but I don't like to be told 'no, you can't take it out of the box', etc. All I can say for certain is the wheels were flanged (and spoked).

Thank you for the info.

Les


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Ken,

I'm sure it's quite new, judging by the lack of wear on the little I could see. It dawned on me about a day later that even if it were HO, the motor assy could probably be used to power some trackside thing, and the small spoked wheels would've been useful somewhere. Basically, I found the seller's attitude off-putting, and I was pretty tired by that time of the day.

Thanks for the kind reply,

Les


----------

